# Boa lacing system



## oldroady (Jun 11, 2011)

For the winter, I needed a larger pair of shoes to allow for extra socks, and Lake had some in a wide width that came with the Boa lacing system. They seems to work well,BUT I have some misgivings.

If the system fails, the shoe would seem to be useless. Now my other shoes with 2 Velcro straps and a ratchet should keep on working at a limited capacity. (I have been known to use Duct Tape,)

Would hate to be 30 miles from home and have a shoe give up on me. 

Any thought on the Boa lacing system?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thousands of miles...no issues for the single or dual boa Sworks shoes I've had nor my wife's Sworks women's shoes. Any dial problem quickly fixed with wd40. Best shoes we've owned.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The fit achieved on my S-Works shoes with BOA system is so perfect that I'll accept the tiny risk of "catastrophic failure" to be wear them (But then, I do dive in caves, so I'm sort of generally OK with a little risk.) 

My shoes have 2 BOA's, so if one failed I'd still be able to "limp" home if needed.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> (But then, I do dive in caves, so I'm sort of generally OK with a little risk.)
> .


^ outstanding qualifier!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No the shoe wouldn't be useless. if it broke you'd get it repaired like you would want to do with any system. And if it's getting home you're worried about......It would be about like using platform pedals. if you don't agree or want proof just go for a ride and don't buckle/Velcro your shoes. I think you'll find that, while less than ideal, you'll have no problem pedaling down the road.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had a BOA lace break before, but the shoes had a _ton_ of miles on them and I knew it was coming based on how bad the lace looked. I just tied it off and rode home carefully.


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

I only have a few hundred miles on mine. I really like them so far....


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't think you need to worry about them breaking. 

I will say that until I got mine sorted out I had problems with the laces getting twisted up in the ratchets. It's an easy repair but it was still a nuisance. I learned not to just spin the ratchets three turns when you take them off, better to back them out slowly while you keep tension on the lace. On the top one you should unhook it from one side once you have enough slack instead of back spinning the ratchet 2 or more turns


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

If you do break them or they fail, you can go out to the BOA website and order replacements. very easy


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Powershot said:


> If you do break them or they fail, you can go out to the BOA website and order replacements. very easy


The OP is worried about them breaking and him being 30 miles away. I doubt he would be able to access their website and have it delivered to his location within a few hours.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I've broken a set (both shoe) after two seasons. They were still rideable after they snapped. You just can't really sprint out of the saddle.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

There's something about either me or my Lake MXZ-302 winter cycling boots. I snap a BOA every winter, generally on the right side.

They've only ever snapped when I'm putting them on--never in mid-ride. The velcro flap on the front of the boot the keeps water and wind out, also keeps the boot on until I get around to replacing the BOA. I keep some in stock.

The hardest thing about replacing them is getting the length right. Too long and the coil of wire gets too big and they self-release. Too short and well, it's too short.


----------



## SlowMover (Jun 6, 2010)

The single best shoe I have ever ridden and have 3 seasons on my S-Works.

As far as a broken BOA. Why not try loosening them up all the way and seeing how it goes?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

My only road shoes since 2005 have been BOA, no lace replacements needed yet (but they are getting close.) 


Re: An earlier comment about backspinning the ratchet: Why on earth would you do that? Grab the mouth of the shoe, click the release button, and give it a tug. Maybe it's just me, but trying to push a string doesn't seem like something that'd work well.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Let's see... everything I own is BOA

1) Road shoes
2) MTB shoes
3) Hiking shoes
4) Boarding boots

would you say that... maybe it works and isn't as feeble as you are thinking it might be?


----------



## truman (Apr 23, 2003)

*Nothing but positive*

Have had two pair of shoes with BOA. Have ridden both of them for thousands of miles. On my current pair (about 16,000 miles on them) I had one of the dials begin to slip and not hold tight. A quick visit to the BOA website and they sent me a repair kit without question or cost. Was here in two days. 10 minutes to do a simple repair and it is as good as new. 

I love the fit of the shoes.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

My first experience with BOA was on snowboarding boots. The system would get a ton of force and it never had issues. 

When cycling shows started using BOA I didn't think twice about using it. 

Three years and a ton of (wet and dry) miles later and no issues. 

T


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

danl1 said:


> My only road shoes since 2005 have been BOA, no lace replacements needed yet (but they are getting close.)
> 
> 
> Re: An earlier comment about backspinning the ratchet: Why on earth would you do that? Grab the mouth of the shoe, click the release button, and give it a tug. Maybe it's just me, but trying to push a string doesn't seem like something that'd work well.


The new S-WORKS BOAs (and I assume all new BOAs of that class) are meant to be turned both ways. *However, when loosening be sure to pull on the lace/string as you turn the dial.* If you don't, or if you overtighten them - I believe you can actually reverse the ratchet mechanism (it happened on my shoes).


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Embrace the BOA. Since 2009, the reliability of my BOAs has been 100%. Performance-wise, it's like going from smoke signals to the internet.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I currently own two S-works shoes- '11 mtn and '12 road, as well as a pair of the Stumpy II's and I prefer the fit that boa's allow for. On my mountain shoes I replaced the right ratchet twice, but the first time I was too stupid to pop the ratchet out and just started to unwind it ala the '12 model and broke it. Best cycling shoes ever, and I'll very likely pick up a third pair of the triathlon S-works shoes when I can. 

So for the OP, my ratchet broke 11 miles from home, but still held tight enough that I was able to ride without and undue discomfort/loss of speed.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Meh... I've been riding S-Works shoes with the single BOA for the past 7,500 miles, and I'm not quite convinced it's any better than a more typical ratchet. I haven't broken any strings, so I don't doubt the reliability of the system; I just don't feel that the single string method is the best way to dial in a secure but non-constricting fit. I suppose dual BOAs would solve that issue...but it still strikes me as a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

I also have S-Works Road Shoes and I love them. Also, BOA will replace the system for free. No questions asked.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The OP asked if anyone had any thoughts on the Boa Lacing System. Well...yes I do. My 1st question is why the hell did they do it? Makes your shoes fit better? Baloney! Easier to use? NOT!, Better looking? That's a judgement call. More rugged/lasts longer? Nope, seems to be just the opposite. I'm still asking why they put those stupid racthet buckles on shoes when Velcro was working perfectly fine. 

I'm not a luddite and I'm certainly not against change for improving a product. But to my mind to change something just for the sake of changing it makes me wonder why. Manufacturers change products just to have it be different so they can sell the product at an increased cost. From a profit making point of view at least that makes some sense. 

OK, I confess I've never worn shoes with a Boa Lacing system. Ya got me there. Back in the day cycling shoes were laced up. Then came Velcro which I thought was a genuine improvement. It was faster, didn't come untied or loose during the course of a ride and if you wanted to tighten it up for a sprint it was a cinch (no pun intended) to just reach down & tighten them up. Then came the buckles & ratchets. I wore shoes for many years with 3 Velcro straps. I bought new shoes a couple of years ago & they didn't have any with carbon soles in my size that didn't have buckles. So...I've been riding with buckles for 2 years now and ya know what? I hate them! I'd go back to the 3 Velcro straps in a heartbeat if I could.

So those are my thoughts on the Boa lacing system. Is it really an improvenmt? Just wondered because to me they sure don't look like it.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> So those are my thoughts on the Boa lacing system. Is it really an improvenmt?


I started out using 3 velcro strap shoes and now own S-works Boa shoes. The improvement is that it takes less time to get a perfect fit. With the 3 velcro straps sometimes you put it on too tight or too loose and have to adjust each strap. With the boa system you just turn the dial until it feels comfortable. Also, with the newer Boa lacing you can adjust the tension (loosen/tighten) with just the twist of a dial. Both lacing styles work great, but if your going to pay good money for high quality shoes might as well get the most convenient lacing system.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Versatile -- As they used to say in the Swingin' Sixties and the Disco Seventies (and I bet you were old then, too), don't knock it if you haven't tried it. It's the greatest invention since electric starters in autocars. (But I do always keep a crank handy, just in case.)


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Versatile -- As they used to say in the Swingin' Sixties and the Disco Seventies (and I bet you were old then, too), don't knock it if you haven't tried it. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I was. Not many people realize it, but I was born shortly after the pyramids were erected.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> As a matter of fact I was. Not many people realize it, but I was born shortly after the pyramids were erected.


Egyptian or Mayan?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

For those of you with broken BOAs, they company that makes them will warranty them. They sent me one as a free warranty replacement. Even paid sipping. Me Gusta.


----------



## rocketman89 (Sep 29, 2011)

this thread has helped me decide what i want as my birthday present for myself. a pair of road shoes with the BOA system, and that is what i bought. sadly no one had a pair in stock so i had to order them. hope they fit!!. so excited and happy birthday to me.


----------



## Guppie58 (Oct 24, 2006)

Road shoes, zero issues. Love them.

Mountain Bike Shoes, avoid. dirt and mud don't play nice with them.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the BOA, IMO it is more comfy and easier than the velcro straps. I am using Lake brand shoes with the BOA. Very nice!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

+1 for only positive experiences here. 2 pair, lake and s-works. i prefer the dual s-works version versus the old lake, one ratchet at the back, design.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

frankdatank1337 said:


> With the 3 velcro straps sometimes you put it on too tight or too loose and have to adjust each strap. *With the boa system you just turn the dial until it feels comfortable*.


See, I gotta disagree with that statement. At least for me, and with the single BOA system, there's always a compromise between how tight I want the middle of the foot to be versus how tight I want the top of the foot nearest the ankle to be. With three independent straps I adjust each strap independently (duh) for a uniformly ideal feel. With single BOA, if the top of the foot is tight enough the middle is too tight; when the middle is just right, the top is too loose.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bob Ross said:


> See, I gotta disagree with that statement. At least for me, and with the single BOA system, there's always a compromise between how tight I want the middle of the foot to be versus how tight I want the top of the foot nearest the ankle to be. With three independent straps I adjust each strap independently (duh) for a uniformly ideal feel. With single BOA, if the top of the foot is tight enough the middle is too tight; when the middle is just right, the top is too loose.


Wait a minute...just wait one cotton pickin minute there, Pal. You're starting to sound like me. I got a rep to maintain, y'know. If you start going around pointing out flaws, and, where appropriate, sometimes outright stupid features in some new products, what the hell am* I* going to do for a living around here? But NOoooo. You didn't even think about that, didja? Well didja? Humph! Didn't think so. 

Take some advice. The more you use your head to think about any advantages or disadvantages a new product or design might have, the more you'll be in trouble around here. What most readers here expect is for everyone embrace any new product without thought. It's supposed to be good just because it's the latest thing. Those who actually *THINK* about whether or not something is better or useful are derided as a Luddite, a word that a large percentage of readers will have to look up.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bob Ross said:


> See, I gotta disagree with that statement. At least for me, and with the single BOA system, there's always a compromise between how tight I want the middle of the foot to be versus how tight I want the top of the foot nearest the ankle to be. With three independent straps I adjust each strap independently (duh) for a uniformly ideal feel. With single BOA, if the top of the foot is tight enough the middle is too tight; when the middle is just right, the top is too loose.



Yeah I prefer the dual BOA shoes for just that reason. :thumbsup:


----------



## infiniteSTYLES (Feb 15, 2012)

There's nothing to worry about. When you buy a pair of shoes with the BOA system go right to the BOA website. Order yourself replacements, they're free as part of the BOA lifetime warranty. They will send you a dial, the small tool to detach the dial, and the wire. I always carry this "just in case" something ever went wrong while on the road. It's a very small package that does not get in the way. And it's free... you can order as many as you'd like, they don't even ask you a single question.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

infiniteSTYLES said:


> There's nothing to worry about. When you buy a pair of shoes with the BOA system go right to the BOA website. Order yourself replacements, they're free as part of the BOA lifetime warranty. They will send you a dial, the small tool to detach the dial, and the wire. I always carry this "just in case" something ever went wrong while on the road. It's a very small package that does not get in the way. And it's free... you can order as many as you'd like, they don't even ask you a single question.


I just had to do this as I found one of my knobs was broken this morning. It's true. I just went to the BOA website and filled out my name, address and what kind of shoe I had and boom, I've got a whole new BOA kit coming my way for free. No shipping or anything.


----------



## rafaelrms (Oct 22, 2012)

not BOA, but has anyone had any experience with that Nothwave extreme tech ratched + "boa-like" system? I'm trying to decide between the extreme tech and the 3 velcro system. I currently have DMT prisma (not the boa one), and while it secures well, the ratchet position just create some bad hotspots...


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

rafaelrms said:


> not BOA, but has anyone had any experience with that Nothwave extreme tech ratched + "boa-like" system? I'm trying to decide between the extreme tech and the 3 velcro system. I currently have DMT prisma (not the boa one), and while it secures well, the ratchet position just create some bad hotspots...


I've had the NW Extreme Tech for about 3 -4 months. Like them a lot. Also own the Lake and Specialized shoes with all Boa.

The Northwave is the best shoe I've ever used, No hotspots. Nice micro-adjustment capability. Great fit for my foot, I added the varus/vagus wedges from specialized to get my foot evened out inside the shoes.


----------

